# Old coasters. HELLE RASK & SUSANNE PAN.



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

HI,
I wonder if anyone can help with pics/info on these two coasters. I remember them on charter to DENNISON Shipping approx early seventies. I believe they were both Danish but not certain of that. the first one was the HELLE-RASK, The second one was the SUSANNE - PAN. I understand that sometime after DENNISONS she capsized somewhere about Holland but was successfully refloated, I hope my information and spellings are correct. Any help gratefully appreciated. Regards------------- Allan.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Susanne Pan*

As Mito
http://vrag.dk/vrag/mito.htm mv MITO built as SUSANNE PAN

As Susanne Pan
http://www.werftarchiv.de/483a11e3c...-_kuestenmotorschiff_-_bau_nr._193/index.html
Picture ....
http://www.werftarchiv.de/media/img/schiffsfotos/sielaff/susannepan/susannepan.jpg

See what else I can find for you ....

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Stella Rask*

Found a STELLA RASK at
http://80.62.184.182/fotoweb/Grid.fwx?folderid=5000&search=(IPTC005%20contains%20(STELLA%20RASK))

Built 1955 H. G. Christensens Stålskibsværft 

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Treeve,
Thanks for your help, much appreciated.And I would olso like to thank RUUD for finding LADY SARITA and LUCAS M for me, without your help I would still be looking. Thanks AGAIN ------------ Allan.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Allan,
Here the LADY SARITA 1965 & MILLGRADER 1977[ex LADY SARITA 1965]


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks ruud.


----------

